# Greenville, OH - Appy F 9 mos Sweetie



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Greenville, OH | Appy

We have Abby at the Darke County Animal Shelter. She is a 9 month old German Shepherd. She is black and tan with medium length hair. She is a little sweetheart. She loves people and attention. She will grow to around 60 pounds. She is current on her shots and is looking for a special home. She is ready for adoption


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Adorable! And the perfect size.......
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

:bump:


----------

